# Asus P7P55D-E oder Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4



## sww001 (24. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir einen von diesen Boards zu holen:

Asus P7P55D-E oder Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4.

Was ist euere Meinung nach gut (oder gibt es besseres?)?
Hintergrund ist das ich ein Board suche der die neuen Funktionen unterstützt: SATA 6GB und USB3.0.

Speicher:Kingston HyperX DIMM XMP Kit  4GB (habe ich schon bestellt).
CPU: i7-860 vorgesehen (Kauf steht noch aus)
Graka: HD 5850 (sobald sie erhältlich sind)
NT: 500 Watt (Kauf steht noch aus)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium (vorhanden)


----------



## Duron (25. November 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m.../76426-welches-usb-3-sata-3-board-kaufen.html


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

und selbst wenn es den Thread nicht gegeben hätte, hättest du das ganze mit Links austatten können, du kannst nicht erwarten das wir alle Informationen des jeweiligen Boards im Kopf haben


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

Defintiv das Asus, die Gigabyte Boards haben den An/aus Bug, und meins ist sogar nach 2 Wochen abgeraucht, und ich bin kein Einzelfall. 

Bin dann auf ein Asus Maximus III umgestiegen


----------



## geheimrat (25. November 2009)

das asus ist gut...habe ja fast das gleiche...


----------



## sww001 (25. November 2009)

@ Hyper Xtreme,

anbei die links:

Gigabyte: Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Asus: ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

@Fr3@k und geheimrat: welches Asus Board habt ihr genau?

@Fr3@k: welche Probleme meinst du beim Gigabyteboard? Ich hatte eigentlich auch schon einige Asus Boards, aber der letzte hat mir viel Probleme bereitet... Bin aber deswegen nicht abgeneigt einen (wieder) zu holen. Nur es muß das P/L-Verhältnis passen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

Hab ein Maximus 3 Gene, wegen µATX  

Hier: 

Preisvergleich Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ich hatte zuvor ein Gigabyte P55 UD2, der letzte E-Schrott den es gibt


----------



## sww001 (25. November 2009)

Und was ist soviel besser am Asus Board (gg Gigabyte)?
Was hast du für einen CPU?


----------



## sww001 (25. November 2009)

So ein sch.... Die Preise für den i7-860 sind gerade um 10 € teuere geworden. Fängt das jetzt auch so an wie beim Ram...?

Was ist euere Meinung zu USB3.0 und SATA 6GB? Sollte man lieber einen Board mit den neuen Funktionen kaufen oder lieber ein "normales" und vllt "nachrüsten" (wenns geht...)?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

gibt doch noch garkeins, nur einige haben eine pci-karte mit den anschlüssen dabei.


----------



## sww001 (26. November 2009)

stimmt nicht ganz... Intel Sockel 1156 (DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. November 2009)

sicher?  

Liegt den Dingern nicht nur ne PCI Karte bei?


----------



## sww001 (26. November 2009)

So wie ich das verstehe, nein. Bei Gigabyte und Asus verstehe ich das so das es auf dem MB integriert ist.


----------



## sww001 (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

wer kennt dieses Board oder Testberichte?

ASUS P7P55D-E, P55 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBBN0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## jayzee1980 (24. März 2010)

sww001 schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe, nein. Bei Gigabyte und Asus verstehe ich das so das es auf dem MB integriert ist.



das ist korrekt. Bei meinem Board (P7P55D-E Deluxe) lag keine PCI Karte bei. Die beiden USB 3.0 sind fest verbaut und blau markiert.


----------

